# help with binding and toe ramp???



## ademozbek (Aug 6, 2014)

I ride goofy. Left foot angled at 9 and right foot at 12. My right foot toe ramp of the binding hangs over the board about a mm, and baseplate is even with the topsheet b4 edge. What are my options other than the obvious wider board and smaller bindings? Also the toe ramp is set back to its farthest point. Would shaving some off from the connection point cause an issue? They are union factory bindings.. Thank you


----------



## kaipirinha81 (Jan 20, 2010)

How much is the foot Hanging? 
I am also interested in this subject would like to know how to measure the toe and heel overhang is from the edge of the board to the tip of the footprint?
What's your board waist width and your boot size?

Regards


----------



## ademozbek (Aug 6, 2014)

kaipirinha81 said:


> How much is the foot Hanging?
> I am also interested in this subject would like to know how to measure the toe and heel overhang is from the edge of the board to the tip of the footprint?
> What's your board waist width and your boot size?
> 
> Regards


The waist width is 250mm boot size 10.5. Boot hang is fine..less than an inch. Its the actual binding toe ramp that concerns me, also baseplate is about even with the board.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Take a picture of your boot laced up and strapped in the binding on the board from a few angles and post them. You'll get some great advice if the folks on here can actually see what you're describing.


----------



## ademozbek (Aug 6, 2014)

Here are some pics


----------



## ademozbek (Aug 6, 2014)

DevilWithin said:


> Take a picture of your boot laced up and strapped in the binding on the board from a few angles and post them. You'll get some great advice if the folks on here can actually see what you're describing.


Just posted a few


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

You need different bindings. Send those to me. How did you install the discs? Is the binding centered on the board?

This is an option http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O_ika6Q8dag
I don't know exactly how it affects board flex but i used some my first season snowboarding because i had an old burton air that i got for free but it was very narrow.


----------



## ademozbek (Aug 6, 2014)

Updated pics after adjustments...should be ok?


----------



## ademozbek (Aug 6, 2014)

taco tuesday said:


> You need different bindings. Send those to me. How did you install the discs? Is the binding centered on the board?


Yes they are.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

I think you'll be fine after the last adjustment. Another option is to widen your stance a bit to make up that mm overhang. I'd try it out as is and see if you get any toe drag before doing much else...looks pretty good to me from those last pics.


----------



## ademozbek (Aug 6, 2014)

DevilWithin said:


> I think you'll be fine after the last adjustment. Another option is to widen your stance a bit to make up that mm overhang. I'd try it out as is and see if you get any toe drag before doing much else...looks pretty good to me from those last pics.


Thank You!


----------

